# Photo thread for all



## 2ndhandgal

As things are so quiet here these days thought it would be nice to have a thread to try and encourage everyone to post in one place to introduce their dog(s)

My two are tiny Molly, my 7.5 year old cockapoo who came to me at 17 months after her first owners struggled to cope with her (and who is currently recovering from luxating patella surgery) and Chance who is nearly 5 and a collie/labrador cross and Mollys partner in crime


----------



## Lindor

Here's Little Miss Maggie May also known as Miss Maggie Fluffy Paws. I groomed her just a bit shorter this time round to make the maintenance easier for our new adventures........camping! Her hair was still quite long for our first trip out and she took a long time to dry off (yes it rained).


----------



## Daisyd

Daisy 3 years old 


file upload images

Barney 18 Months old 


file upload images


Bella one of their pups 5 Months old 


file upload images


----------



## fairlie

Beautiful, beautifuller and more beautiful.

I'll post some of Rufus when either

a. I can recall my log in details at photobucket or

b. I get my camera back from the shop where it is being cleaned and repaired. One too many photo shoots in the barn saw it so filthy the lens made a grinding sound as I spun it until it gradually refused to spin altogether.


----------



## Gaynor59

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaynor59

Caught Louis on my bed, he knows he's not allowed!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Lovely photos all 

Elegant Miss Maggie Fluffy Paws always put my scruffbag to shame 

DaisyD's trio is just wonderful - but I especially like cool Barney chewing his stick 

Louis says surely he is allowed 

Oh Fairlie - Molly says she is missing her Rufus action dog photos


----------



## cfriend

Introducing Zelda. She is 7.5 months old now and we love her to bits. Currently hiding out in the country side with her because the city got too hot. She is enjoying herself very much and even learned to catch a frisbee. She is my 2nd cockapoo.  
And thank you for giving me a reason to share these pictures


----------



## Marzi

Wow Zelda is beautiful and so is the scenery in that first shot.


----------



## Marzi

Hey Fairlie - let me help you out - I've borrowed my fav pic of Rufus off an old thread  Everyone should know how lovely he is


----------



## Marzi

Oh yes and my three!

Dot the actual cockapoo without and with eyes (before and after clipping - she is so relieved to be able to see again  ) Mad as a box full of frogs but such a loving love.
Kiki the cavapoodliepoo uber intelligent slightly neurotic and a total cuddle monster.
Inzi the notapoo collie - gorgeous OAP, loyal and faithful friend.


----------



## Gaynor59

Wow, you should frame that first picture, it's stunning .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

Here are a few of my favorite pictures of Lexi & Beemer. Almost 4.5 years old - though I wasn't sure we'd survive 6 months. Loves of my life for sure!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaynor59

Brilliant pictures are they siblings, Louis would love a partner in crime.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Claire&Oscar

This is Oscar our 7 month red Cockapoo. He's like a little whirlwind 
Due to have his first Big Cut this week so this will be his last 'fluffy puppy pics'!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

Gaynor59 said:


> Brilliant pictures are they siblings, Louis would love a partner in crime.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Yes. They are brother and sister from the same litter. So I just did the two poos right away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Yes. They are brother and sister from the same litter. So I just did the two poos right away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:behindsofa:


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Loving all the photos - come on - I am sure we have more lurkers and occasional posters


----------



## Gaynor59

Louis been for haircut










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal

A little more gentle posing for Molly today


----------



## Gaynor59

Ah bless her x


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AJ80

[email protected] Months
1.Pic at 3 months
2. First visit to Beach


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Betty is a gorgeous pup - full of innocence


----------



## AJ80

Thanks for liking the pic. LoL her innocence is just the coverup for her biting our lives out. But inspite of that we love her to the core


----------



## Jobe75

Here's Buddy, otherwise known as Dug after his favourite pastime !


----------



## 2ndhandgal

They all melt our hearts that way AJ80 

Loving Buddy with his nickname too - Molly is another digger


----------



## AJ80

Betty in 'Do Not Disturb' mode. 
C'mon Dad it's Saturday , things can wait ..


----------



## GreenEnvy

This is Kira at 8 weeks and 19 weeks.


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Betty and Kira are both gorgeous pups


----------



## Carla Billington

This is Billy. He is 4 months old.


----------



## cfriend

Awww everyone is looking great! Zelda is finally getting the hang of swimming ?


----------



## Becca46

Awwww some beautiful boys and girls !! 
It makes me excited to see our new girl phoebe grow up, and to see the changes in her ! 
This is our pheebs she is almost 11 weeks old


----------



## 2ndhandgal

All absolutely gorgeous - looking forward to lots more photos

This is my favourite of my pair from this weekend  Molly an Chance back to full posing duty


----------



## cfriend

Zelda is enjoying probably (hopefully not) last summer days here in Austria. Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## emis

*Miss Maisie*

This is Miss Maisie to and a half years old.
BEST THING EVER HAPPENED TO ME!

She is hilariously funny and such a sweet nature.


----------



## Gaynor59

Good weather seems to have left us here in Brighton 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenEnvy

Kira is 6 months old now.
She's going in tomorrow to be fixed.


----------



## Gaynor59

What do you mean by fixed?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenEnvy

Gaynor59 said:


> What do you mean by fixed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Spayed. I don't know why "getting fixed" is a slang for spaying/neutering, but it is, at least around here.

She should be done now, waiting to hear from the vet.


----------



## Gaynor59

Oh bless her, Louis is waiting to have his op but they can only find one testicle , so it's going to be a bigger op for him ☹


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaynor59

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Carla Billington

Enjoyed looking at the photos of all the lovely Cockapoos. Our puppy is 6 months old and called Billy.


----------



## Gaynor59

Oh he is lovely, looks like he is going to be very curly like my Louis 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikmacdo

Here is my puppy at 8 weeks old


----------



## Mikmacdo

Here he is at 4 months.


----------



## Carla Billington

What lovely photos of everyone's Cockapoos. Our puppy is 6 months old and called Billy


----------



## AJ80

Betty is now 5 months


----------



## Cat 53

Mt two in the Motorhome today at Plymouth.


----------



## Gaynor59

louis been to grooming, he's a bit shorter than I like, looks a lot more poodle shape without all that hair


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cfriend

I still think Louise looks gorgeous! Zelda had a good play date with her brother again here are the two of them. Do you see the resemblance ?


----------



## Gaynor59

Oh very alike yes 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LittlePrivateEye

I have not visited the forum for ages and had forgotten what good advice you can find here! Thank you everyone. Here is my little Autumn, nearly 2, a then and now! https://scontent.flhr1-2.fna.fbcdn....=f0e404403593c1497c97747663f56200&oe=5A7B65AB
https://scontent.flhr1-2.fna.fbcdn....=4aa63422671474e6d96dfc37a92ae541&oe=5A720B29

PS Not sure if that has worked!


----------



## Gaynor59

Yes it worked, ha ha , I have to buy Louis toys without stuffing










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blondie1

Hello from Bailey who joined us yesterday


----------



## LittlePrivateEye

Another cutie!


----------



## Aoreilly

Meet Maisie. She is 9weeks old and is such a cutie ?


----------



## LittlePrivateEye

She is lovely


----------



## Gaynor59

What a fur ball , beautiful.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jclarke

Meet Gizmo, 

Now currently 4 1/2 months old. I had him for 2 months now, here is a picture of him when I first brought him home at 11 weeks and now at 4 months.


----------



## LittlePrivateEye

Hello, little Gizmo. Love his white paw


----------



## 2ndhandgal

All totally gorgeous 

Molly and Chance are still enjoying their posing 










and with my friends dogs out on a walk


----------



## LittlePrivateEye

Autumn with a big friend!










Is there an easy way to upload pics?


----------



## LittlePrivateEye

Sorry. I am stuck but I love the dogs!


----------



## LittlePrivateEye

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...016590.-2207520000.1510558055.&type=3&theater


----------



## 2ndhandgal

LittlePrivateEye said:


> Autumn with a big friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there an easy way to upload pics?


From facebook right click on the photo and select copy image address.

You can then paste that in the image address and should show the picture


----------



## cfriend

It was Zelda birthday yesterday. Here is a comparison: 8 weeks and 1 year. I swear she is a happy dog.


----------



## Gaynor59

I’m sure she is happy  Louis just turned 1.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Peekay

Merry Christmas from my new little pup, Larsson.


----------



## Gaynor59

Peekay said:


> Merry Christmas from my new little pup, Larsson.




Good luck with the tree lol, my Louis was 12 weeks old last Christmas and was a nightmare with it 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

